# Can I add my P's yet



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I got a 55 gallon tank for my birthday and it was setup friday night. I have approximatly 30 goldfish in there plus or muinus as I have been feeding them to the P's







and I was wondering if I can add my Piranha's to the tank yet?

I took the filter out of the 10gallon, cycled tank, and shook the crap out of it in the 55 gallon tank trying to speed the process. I also added some "Stress Zyme" and "Aqua Safe" to the tank to get it to set up. Everything reads fine in the tank as far as I know and the Golds are healthy as can be.

Can I add my P's yet??

The reason I ask is I have noticed an increase amount of bickering between the P's in the tank now that they're bigger. They keep nipping at each other and chasing each other for no reason. It's almost like they're pissed if one of the others gets to stay still for longer than a minute or two. Also, they have been skiddish to feed off the feeders because when one will go up for it, another one will follow. With all the Bicking that is going on, the one if the front seems to think that the rear one is going to take a shot and it and will stop the attack on the feeder.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

N E 1?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i'd wait a lil bit to see if the ammonia & nitrites will rise before i throw in my p's, but i'm no expert


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Well see what happens. I just did it.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Not to try to steal your post or anything But its weird because i did the exact same thing except put all the crap from the other filter in there but i put most of the 10 gallons gravel in the 55 and i put like 3 gallons of the water i also did it on the same day and have about 2 dozen feaders in and now my piranhas are picking on each other like crazy kinda weird huh lol same date and everything.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like they are fighting for territory. This is pretty norman. As far as cycled...i doubt it with the increase in bio load from all the feeders.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If your filter is filtering the same bioload in the 55 gallon as it did in the 10 gallon, then theoretically it should be OK. You will encounter a slight ammonia/nitrite spike as the biological bed gets accustomed to the new tank (and you are losing some nitrifiers from the gravel, decor, and aquarium walls during the move).

This might be too late but remove all the feeders from the new tank and feed sparingly for the next week or so. You do not want to overload the system while it is still new. Test your water.

*Edit* I just re-read your post and you did not use the old filter but instead just "shook the crap out". In that case, it would be like cycling your tank but seeding it to speed up the process. IMO, it would have been better to run the old filter in conjunction with the new filter to get the new filter started.


----------

